# Some of my Latest Creations



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
Here are some things I made recently. Hope you like them.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

They are all so pretty.i love the colours.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I just love the hats and daisy..headband? or is it a bracelet,either way it's beautiful!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

You are very talented.
These are all beautiful.


----------



## Mohorgan (Jul 21, 2012)

Do you have a link for the white and the,pink hat????? Thanks.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Very Nice :thumbup:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh how beautiful. Would you be able to share patterns? I just love them.


----------



## TAMACC (Nov 27, 2011)

How beautiful! The look so springy too!


----------



## Mayberry Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Totally Adorable! Thanks for sharing them with us....


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the daisy headband! And the hats are too adorable!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind words, ladies! They are all my designs and you can find them in my shops on Etsy, Craftsy and Ravelry. The links to the shops are under my post in small blue print.
Thank you again and Happy spring to all! So glad it's finally getting warmer here.


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

wow...so dainty and beautiful....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wonderful hats and just the right style for todays retro trends...... I would love to make some of your hats for the chemo basket because of the cute styles and they would be nice in cotton for our hot weather.....


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

I love all of them!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love the hats, very cute.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

very pretty! :-D


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful hats and headband - you do such lovely work!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

You certainly have an eye for beautiful patterns!! Your hats are unique and wonderful, the headband just wonderful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, beautiful work!


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

They are stunning . Really lovely work x


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Your work is just lovely, very attractive items.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

very nice someone is going to be very lucky


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Love your work,the pink hat is my my favourite,thank you for sharing.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

love the blue one


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These are great!


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Love the hats and the daisy bracelet? is very pretty. lulu4


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

love them well done


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

All are so pretty, but the white is my fav!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I can see you have Spring fever.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

These are very special pieces! So pretty!
Virginia


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Very sweet! Your attention to detail is what makes them so fabulous!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh, so darling! Everything looks so girly and cute :thumbup: and very spring-y as well


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Very well done. They are all so pretty.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Love your work - so different and special.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Very nice. The one with the bow is my favorite


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you very much again for the compliments! I love making hats and headbands for little girls, it's my passion. I'm so happy you like them!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## vickio (Mar 28, 2013)

I just found (and joined) this site - I love your work and wanted to know if you would / could share the "daisy headband" pattern. I just found out a dear pal is having a baby girl and wanted to give her something different! I knit and crochet so either method works although I am a pattern follower - not skilled enough to be "creative". Thanks so much! I look forward to seeing more of your work! VickiO


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

All are adorable! I like the special final touches, they mean so much!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Would you be able to share the patterns with us?


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Love all. Very pretty.


----------



## lynmar64 (Aug 29, 2011)

Love that hat!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Those look very pretty.


----------



## jean-bordergirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I really like these hats, really like that you put where the patterns are will have to check them out. You did a great job.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty! Especially like the middle one!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So cute - very nice work!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

like all your ideas


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I love the 1930's look of the hats. the 30's was an age of elegance--if you had money, that is.


----------



## nancyrae8616 (Mar 22, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> I love the 1930's look of the hats. the 30's was an age of elegance--if you had money, that is.


 Yes, I am a big fan of Retro style clothes, especially for babies and children. I think they look so sweet!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Love the colors!


----------



## ibearl (Feb 4, 2013)

Love them!! Can you share the pattern source?


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I love them all!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Your hats are beautiful..


----------



## Carey79 (Mar 22, 2013)

Those are great! I love them all, especially the bow one!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Love your patterns. These items displayed are beautiful.


----------



## Lore Bews (Oct 19, 2011)

You are a very talented lady, would you please let me know what name you go under in Ravelry!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Your creations are great.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

All of your creations are adorable!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

All of your work is lovely...nice patterns you designed and nice work!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

your work is beautiful and very professionally finished.


----------



## Stitcher2 (Mar 27, 2013)

Love both hats and the bracelet. Where could I get the bracelet pattern? Thanks. Stitchlady


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Everything is just beautiful!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

The top hat is my favorite .


----------



## morningglory17 (Oct 21, 2012)

Love the white with bow and the headband is so cute.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Love them


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Your hats are very pretty. I love the style too.


----------



## ebknitsellen (Dec 13, 2011)

Very, very cute!!


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

I love the head band.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Very pretty. Nice job


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## BrendaGaines (Feb 26, 2013)

I love those hats and headband. I wish I had made them- I would be so proud.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very pretty, love the headband, its so delicate


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Love them all, but really like the pattern on the 1st hat.


----------



## murielparsons (Mar 29, 2013)

so pretty


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Your hats are wonderful. I like them all but wish they were all in adult sizes as well as children.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I love the white one especially. Lovely designs.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again for your wonderful comments, Everybody! They make me smile. Best wishes to all!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful designs and creations! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## judyknitstwo (Jun 14, 2012)

just visited your site and live live live your designes


----------



## ali-knitter (Jan 30, 2013)

Those are very beautiful!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Lovely and love the colours


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

very nice everyone on here is so creative and all their work is lovely


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Your hats and the headband are beautiful! I will be visiting your shop on Ravelry tomorrow... or today!


----------



## doni1954 (Feb 8, 2013)

Love them both; Really love the pink and white one.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Love them all especially the headband!

Anita


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice, especially like the first one, great job!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Windbeam said:


> Love the daisy headband! And the hats are too adorable!


It might be a headband, but I like the bracelet idea. I am always looking for gifts for my GDs. I checked your page and your creations are really lovely. Thanks for sharing and inspiring us!


----------



## Porsche Princess (Mar 18, 2013)

Beautiful!! wish I could knit something more than scarves although I enjoy doing those too, but to knit beautiful hats like that OR A SWEATER?????????? I don't think so.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

The hats are fantastic.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Dear Porche Princess: Why for don't you think you could do a sweater or hat? The stitches are the same and the nice thing about knitting is that if you think it is a disaster, you can frog it and start again I have frogged entire sweaters because I didn't like the way they fit and I will bet tons of KPer's more experienced than me have done the same. Just look for a pattern that is rated Easy for your first project.


----------



## Porsche Princess (Mar 18, 2013)

Dear Old Fashioned Girl
Lordy I couldn't even imagine frogging a whole sweater??? All that yarn all tangled up!!! You can reuse frogged yarn???? How intersting is this whole knitting thing!!! My grandma knitted and we ALWAYS had sweaters, socks, mittens, etc. and loved them, but to be honest, never thought about all the work that went into each article!!!
Now I'm 73, have one son 40, a husband of 4 years (we lived together for 38 years first) and knitting is real interesting to me, can't believe all the beautiful things everyone does, it amazes me, hmmmmmmmmm maybe some day????
I'm the kind that goes into a craft store just looking for something I could do crafty!!! I sew, have sewed all my life, wedding gowns, coats, drapes, that's all easy, but knitting is a real challange!!! Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Unless the yarn is mohair or something equally hard to frog, you sure can re-use the yarn. The secret to frogging is to wind the yarn into a ball frequently as you frog. Don't just let it pile up into a sad puddle. I just wind it (not too tightly) over my four fingers and keep the fingers on the ball as I wind so it doesn't stretch the yarn on the ball. This leaves more slack in the winding when you remove your fingers. That was the way I was taught to do it years and years ago. If you do get the yarn tangled, pick up the tangled mess gently and gently shake it. The stuff started out untangled, so when you shake it, it should untangle itself. Once you start pulling you create knots and a Big Mess. If you can sew a wedding dress, making a sweater will be a walk in the park. Trust me. I sew, too.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I forgot to add . . . when winding the frogged yarn, cut it where there are knots where you joined and start a new ball. Otherwise the ball will be WAY to big to hang onto and you will experience the "joy" of finding a big knot in the middle of a row and have to tink it out to the edge. You probably already figured this out.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

They are all gorgeous, I love the hats!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> I forgot to add . . . when winding the frogged yarn, cut it where there are knots where you joined and start a new ball. Otherwise the ball will be WAY to big to hang onto and you will experience the "joy" of finding a big knot in the middle of a row and have to tink it out to the edge. You probably already figured this out.


That's a great idea, I've never thought about it. Thank you so much for sharing with us this clever trick!


----------



## lyn H (Mar 2, 2012)

very lovely the white hat pattern looks like a variation of bamboo stitch. is it?


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I love your work, so beautifully done!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Love them. Kudos.


----------

